
Teenager loses memory every two hours after being kicked in the head - dtparr
https://www.newsweek.com/teenager-loses-memory-every-two-hours-after-being-kicked-head-wakes-thinking-every-day-june-11-1458661
======
tomklein
That’s a tough story.

~~~
dtparr
Yeah, honestly, I posted it hoping it would catch on enough to get some eyes
on it. Always seems to be someone here who knows about any topic.

